# Vita-jec B Complex Fortified use in Goats



## goatee_girl (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a 4 week old kid goat who has lost his appetite in milk or not drinking it all. Sorta looking bloated. I treated him with Corid, since I've never treated him for cocci yet. Now, I've been reading to give him a shot of Complex B viatmin. I picked some Vita-jec B Complex Fortified locally and I was noticing on the label is says it is for cows, swine, horses and sheep... but doesn't mention goats. The back label does give a good amount of B1 of 100 mg/ml. Wondering if anybody uses this for goats.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

My understanding is there are actually three types of Vit B for animals - vitamin B, B complex, and an RX of Vit B only from the vet. I have also been told that only the vet vit B will replace what the corrid removes. Being a vitamin, the animal cannot be overdosed, and a shot under the skin is fine. 

I also know that there are wonderful people on TGS that can help more than I can! :stars:


----------



## goatee_girl (Apr 4, 2016)

*Red Cell for horses using for goats*

Have you ever used Red Cell liquid which is for horses, but I've heard some use it for goats that are anemic.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

How long have you done the corrid treatment? Fortified B does work the dose is 1 cc per 25 lbs. the Thiamine (B-1) is what is needed. Some B from the vet is pure thiamine, the B my vet gives me is a B complex with 150 mgs. of Thiamine so, I think there are many forms.

Giving thiamine will deactivate the Corid. You may want to pick a cocci treatment that doesn't have side effects for him because it does sound like he needs it and possibly a white wormer for tapeworms as well.

Right now the important thing is to kill the cocci and get him eating again _before_ worming him.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

goathiker said:


> Giving thiamine will deactivate the Corid. You may want to pick a cocci treatment that doesn't have side effects for him because it does sound like he needs it and possibly a white wormer for tapeworms as well.


What two wormers do you recommend? Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not give thiamine to the goat who is being treated with corid. Fortified vit B complex and others alike also Red cell have thiamine in it, so, it is best to wait until full course is done before giving it. Unless the goat is showing signs of polio then stop corid immediately and give thiamine injections. I'd wait unto the next day after last treatment of corid is given, then give both fortified B and red cell

White wormer would be Valbezen for tapes.


----------



## goatee_girl (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you all for your advice. Someone suggested I was overfeeding my baby goat, which caused him not to be able to digest his milk before the next feeding - which in turn caused it to become toxic. He is on electrolytes with baking soda in it and off milk for 24 hours. He was given corvexin 8, vitamin B from vet and given Valbazen. Today, I will begin introducing his milk again, though not so much. He is doing much better. I plan to take fecal sample to the vet for testing today.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Make sure feedings are six hours apart. At four weeks you could even reduce down to twice a day if he is nibbling other foods. That may help.


----------

